# problems on boot



## hirohitosan (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi there!
I made a mistake! I have 2HDD and I deleted all partitions on the second HDD.
The problem is that fstab try to mount a partition on the second HDD that is already deleted, so when I boot my system it drops me in a single user prompt where I don't have any editor.
How can I modify the /etc/fstab or how can I remove from fstab that line that try to mount an non-existent FS in single user mode?

thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 14, 2009)

In single user mode: mount -a. Then you can go into /etc and edit fstab.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2009)

To be more precise as the filesystems may not have been marked clean:


```
# fsck
# mount -u /
# mount -a -t ufs
```

You can run fsck with the -y switch to automatically fix any problems. The *mount -u /* is needed or else / will still be mounted read-only.


----------

